# rehoming repitles in suffolk (like rspca)



## shorty1981 (Jul 24, 2008)

hello was wonderin if there any place like the rspca for reptiles in suffolk as would like to rehome unwanted reptiles


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

i dunno about rspca but the user ip3kid used to have an add for a reptile rescue as his sig. he lives in ipswich u could ask him


----------



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

my friend does this and he gets all sorts through his door... basically anything the rspca cant/dont want to handle he gets :no1:


----------



## webby06_2007 (Jul 15, 2008)

Moosmoo said:


> my friend does this and he gets all sorts through his door... basically anything the rspca cant/dont want to handle he gets :no1:


 thats most thinngs then rspca are rubbish the aint many people that do it round are way if any


----------



## sylar (Sep 1, 2008)

I was on the RSPCA website yesterday expecting their reps and inverts to be fairly cheap but were they hell. They were selling a chile rose for £30! mg:


----------



## keto_reptiles (Feb 6, 2008)

*rspca reptile rehomeing !!*

hello their 
it is a good idea getting in contact with the rspca the ipswich branch is in martlesham but the only problem ive found with the rspca and reptiles is if they cant find homes for them quickly they put them down because they cannot deal with looking after reptiles which is unfortant.
but still a good idea as ive put my name on their contacts for reptile rehomeing and thats were i got my water dragons from and my male iguana good luck with the rspca


----------



## ditzyangeluk (May 24, 2014)

I wonder if you can help ..

Does anyone have a tortoise to rehome and have one available?
Alternatively, do you know of anywhere - I too am in Sudbury, Suffolk

Here's hoping


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

ditzyangeluk said:


> I wonder if you can help ..
> 
> Does anyone have a tortoise to rehome and have one available?
> Alternatively, do you know of anywhere - I too am in Sudbury, Suffolk
> ...


Contact the Tortoise Club, Norfolk - relatively near. Also the user on here and other Forums andy1 he is in Suffolk and breeds Indian Stars, but may also have other species for sale. Plus there is an Administrator on Shelled Warriors who lives in Norfolk so she may well be able to help or point you in the right direction.


----------



## ditzyangeluk (May 24, 2014)

Thanx, will get on to those!


----------

